# HOOD LATCH ISSUE GTO 1969



## thedeanman (Jul 21, 2020)

Opening the hood on my 69 has always been a problem. Sometimes it pops but doesn't come up high enough to get my fingers in there. Sometimes I could pop and close a dozen times then finally it would lift high enough to pull the release again and lift the hood. Sometimes I could pop it and have someone push down a bit to release the pressure on the latch and a second pull would open it. The problem seems to be more the secondary which is a safety release. I decided to replace the latch. BUT..... ALL of the aftermarket replacement latches have a problem. The release lever on the latch on my original latch attaches though a hole on the PASSENGER side of the release arm. ALL of the aftermarket ones have that larger hole on the DRIVER side of the release arm. Why not just attach the pull lever to the DRIVER side? Because the guide that the release lever goes through at the bottom of the back of the grill keeps the release lever from going into the release arm on the latch on the DRIVER side. The release lever has to go in straight because the end of the lever has a small tip that has to fit into the smaller hole on the latch lever. One of the popular aftermarket suppliers told me that they had sold 30 of them and they were all returned with the buyer saying it wouldn't work without giving them any details of why it wouldn't work. Now they know why. To use the aftermarket latch, SOMETHING has to be modified. I'm not sure yet what I'm going to do. My neighbor is restoring a 69 GTO so first I'll go and see if he has had a similar issue. Has anybody here had to deal with this. I know the 68 and 69 models have a reputation for hood opening issues. This is the second 69 I have owned but the first one with this problem.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Sometimes I could pop it and have someone push down a bit to release the pressure on the latch and a second pull would open it 

this is the way 90% of my 68 9's open 

I have nice original latches if you need one ,,,, Maybe the spring is bent too flat 
I have bent a couple to help the hood pop
are your hood springs lubed ?

Never seen a repoop in hand.. to see the differences
Ive always had good originals around from parts cars for replacements

Scott


----------



## thedeanman (Jul 21, 2020)

I'll check the hood springs to see if they are lubed. I didn't think about it being restricted on that end of the hood. I'll see. It just seems like on the second pull, the safety release doesn't want to let go.


----------



## thedeanman (Jul 21, 2020)

thedeanman said:


> I'll check the hood springs to see if they are lubed. I didn't think about it being restricted on that end of the hood. I'll see. It just seems like on the second pull, the safety release doesn't want to let go.


The spring that is next to the latch seems like it has enough tension to lift it, but maybe I need a new one.


----------



## Tim68 (Dec 1, 2019)

thedeanman said:


> I'll check the hood springs to see if they are lubed. I didn't think about it being restricted on that end of the hood. I'll see. It just seems like on the second pull, the safety release doesn't want to let go.


I had the same issue with my 68. I pulled up the spring to slightly bend the rods that are parallel to the radiator support. This seemed to help.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

they are that way
pop once ... release the pull handle ... even push it in a bit if it will
then
push down on the hood 1/4"
then
pull the handle again and lift the hood ...........
lube the hinges not the springs .. if your hood moves smoothly 
I probably wouldnt lube em ... as the oil spray leaves a mess
over by the fender side in the corner you can get your finger in there,,,

the latch adjusts also BUT be carefull and move it the right way


----------



## Steves 69 Judge (May 6, 2020)

thedeanman said:


> Opening the hood on my 69 has always been a problem. Sometimes it pops but doesn't come up high enough to get my fingers in there. Sometimes I could pop and close a dozen times then finally it would lift high enough to pull the release again and lift the hood. Sometimes I could pop it and have someone push down a bit to release the pressure on the latch and a second pull would open it. The problem seems to be more the secondary which is a safety release. I decided to replace the latch. BUT..... ALL of the aftermarket replacement latches have a problem. The release lever on the latch on my original latch attaches though a hole on the PASSENGER side of the release arm. ALL of the aftermarket ones have that larger hole on the DRIVER side of the release arm. Why not just attach the pull lever to the DRIVER side? Because the guide that the release lever goes through at the bottom of the back of the grill keeps the release lever from going into the release arm on the latch on the DRIVER side. The release lever has to go in straight because the end of the lever has a small tip that has to fit into the smaller hole on the latch lever. One of the popular aftermarket suppliers told me that they had sold 30 of them and they were all returned with the buyer saying it wouldn't work without giving them any details of why it wouldn't work. Now they know why. To use the aftermarket latch, SOMETHING has to be modified. I'm not sure yet what I'm going to do. My neighbor is restoring a 69 GTO so first I'll go and see if he has had a similar issue. Has anybody here had to deal with this. I know the 68 and 69 models have a reputation for hood opening issues. This is the second 69 I have owned but the first one with this problem.


I have the same issue with my 69 GTO. Not sure why they reproduced them like that. Your right a modification has to be made. Anyone else come up with a fix?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The difference is the release handle attachment bracket is different between the 68/69 and 70 hood latches. And guess which one is reproduced? While all three years interchange, the 70 bracket is the one thats reproduced. 
Ames notes this in their online catalog and sells the correct retaining clip to make the 70 hood latch work for the 68/69.



https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Detail_Web?part_num=D176B&order_number_e=NTEzMzg3OQ%3D%3D%0A&web_access=Y


----------



## Steves 69 Judge (May 6, 2020)

Great Thanks that helps a lot!


----------



## Deanroxxx (Apr 1, 2020)

Steves 69 Judge said:


> Great Thanks that helps a lot!


What I ended up doing was to remove the latch, sprayed it down a few times with Aerokroil which removed all old gunk. The latched looked brand new. Then I lightly lubed the latch with oil. I set and released the latch several times and found it to be working perfectly. Mounted it back on the '69 GTO. Lowered the hood to the latch and carefully aligned the latch with the hood where it locks in. I closed the hood and the hood popped but not enough to open it. So I still had the problem but now I knew it wasn't the fault of the latch itself. I took a small wooden dowel rod to the corner of the hood next to the bumper on the driver's side and I was able to lift the hood to where it is supposed to be to do the push down and release with the second pull. It released perfectly. So I moved the latch slightly. tried it again, this time it popped correctly. So the problem is that the three bolt latch HAS to be in an EXACT spot, left to right matters and front to back matters. It is all about the latch positioning. It's not easy.


----------



## Steves 69 Judge (May 6, 2020)

O52 said:


> The difference is the release handle attachment bracket is different between the 68/69 and 70 hood latches. And guess which one is reproduced? While all three years interchange, the 70 bracket is the one thats reproduced.
> Ames notes this in their online catalog and sells the correct retaining clip to make the 70 hood latch work for the 68/69.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, 

I have attached some pictures, is that the right retaining clip? Also see the new latch, the small hole is where the correct 69 hood release rod goes into (which it doesn't) should be big hole on that side like original part. So that hole has to be drilled bigger and then use retaining clip? Wondering if anyone has modified new hood latch?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I don't have that information unfortunately, but comparing the latch to my original 68 the holes are reversed. The clip looks like my original too. 
Have you called Ames to ask how they do it?
Hopefully someone with a 70 can verify the hole arrangement.


----------



## Deanroxxx (Apr 1, 2020)

Steves 69 Judge said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I have attached some pictures, is that the right retaining clip? Also see the new latch, the small hole is where the correct 69 hood release rod goes into (which it doesn't) should be big hole on that side like original part. So that hole has to be drilled bigger and then use retaining clip? Wondering if anyone has modified new hood latch?


----------



## Deanroxxx (Apr 1, 2020)

ALL of the aftermarket latches have the holes on the wrong side. They all know that it is wrong because most of the are returned to them. It is best to find an original one. I don't know any way to modify the aftermarket latch thought it may be do-a*ble to modify the bracket that the pull arm goes through before the latch. Keep in mind that the path trough that bracket to the latch has to be a straight line. The little aftermarket retainer clip exactly correct and way over priced.*


----------



## Steves 69 Judge (May 6, 2020)

Deanroxxx said:


> ALL of the aftermarket latches have the holes on the wrong side. They all know that it is wrong because most of the are returned to them. It is best to find an original one. I don't know any way to modify the aftermarket latch thought it may be do-a*ble to modify the bracket that the pull arm goes through before the latch. Keep in mind that the path trough that bracket to the latch has to be a straight line. The little aftermarket retainer clip exactly correct and way over priced.*


We modified a brand new one to work, have to clean up the metal yet but used a different clip. Functions great!


----------



## Deanroxxx (Apr 1, 2020)

Steves 69 Judge said:


> We modified a brand new one to work, have to clean up the metal yet but used a different clip. Functions great!


If it works great, then problem solved. I'll do the same'


----------



## Steves 69 Judge (May 6, 2020)

Deanroxxx said:


> If it works great, then problem solved. I'll do the same'


You have to basically switch the holes as you can see we welded 2 pieces then used a different clip maybe better to find an original latch and clean it up. This was quite a bit of work and doesn't look as good as original, let me know what you think


----------



## Deanroxxx (Apr 1, 2020)

Steves 69 Judge said:


> You have to basically switch the holes as you can see we welded 2 pieces then used a different clip maybe better to find an original latch and clean it up. This was quite a bit of work and doesn't look as good as original, let me know what you think


What I did out of desperation was to clean the old one with Aero Kroil and I ordered a new clip and it works better now but I do not trust it at all, just seems fragile. In all of my trial and error it seems the part of the latch that hooks into hood has an exact spot that has very little tolerance. More of a side to side issue because that can bind that latch so that it cannot release. With the front to back and side to side positioning needed, it isn't that easy to find the exact spot. I sat on a small bench so that I could lower the hood down to just inches from closing I could look straight at it and position the latch then raise the hood and tightened the bolts. It's working but I know at some point I will pull the release arm and it will come off of the latch, which is where this whole mess started. I will order one tomorrow and make that modification and see if that is better.


----------



## Steves 69 Judge (May 6, 2020)

This clip should work for your original. Better off with original than going through all the work.


----------

